# Parcel and weed



## chuck rhoades (Jul 13, 2007)

This is an engine I built from the plans in the book "Gas Engine Construction". The book shows you how to build a horizontal engine and I wanted a vertical so I redid it to suit me. The book calls for castings to be made but I made everything from bastock.


----------



## chuck rhoades (Jul 14, 2007)

Two years ago I had never built an engine but I took the jump and tried it. That is the first hurdle. Experience is a good teacher. You wiil be making a lot of parts over again but you needed the experiwence anyway right. 

I will offer any advice I can but am also still learning.


----------

